# كشكول تحضير خادم مطحون ( الدرس : قصة زكا )



## Nemoo (22 فبراير 2007)

*كشكول تحضير خادم مطحون*
*الدرس : قصة زكا*​ 
*زكا ولد صغير كانت امه عاقر و ابوه ماكنش بيخلف صلوا لبابا يسوع علشان يديهم بنت بابا يسوع اداهم ولد وقال لهم يسموه يوحنا لكن هما سموه زكا وفي يوم اخده ابوه و طلع الجبل علشان يقدمه ذبيحه لربنا لكن زكا سها ابوه وطلع يجري قال في عقل باله في الزمان ده الواحد مايامنش لابوه رجع جري لابوه و اخد نصيبه من الميراث و طلع علي شرم زكا قعد يصرف في فلوسه لغاية لما خلصت *
*وبعدين جري علي البيت وهو راجع تاه قعد زكا تايه في البريه 40 سنه و لما رجع البيت لقي ابوه مات *
*و امه بقت ارمله: ماما ماما انا جعان ماما قالت له انا ممعيش غير فلسين زكا اخد الفلسين و اشتري خمس ارغفه و سمكتين قعد ياكل هو و اصحابه وفي يوم وهو ماشي لقي زحمه كبيره*
*(بابا يسوع و الناس كلها متجمعين حواليه) ولانة قصير راح طالع فوق شجره لالا نخله النخله اطول بابا يسوع نده علي زكا و قال له *
*:زكا زكا صعب عليك ان ترفس منا خس و زكا نازل من علي النخله راح متزحلق في بطن الحوت *
*قعد زكا ياكل في بطن الحوت 6 ايام و في اليوم السابع جتله تخمه*
*بابا يسوع نده علي زكا من بطن الحوت وقال: زكا زكا هلم خارجا *
*زكا طلع جري علي بابا يسوع علشان يشكره وقبله وسلمه لليهود *
*مين مين مين قصدي للهنود اه افتكرت*
*و اخد 30 من الفضه وا تبرع بيهم لمستشفي *
*57357* ​ 

*اول حاجه لازم نعرف ان فيه 3 زكا في الكتاب المقدس:*​ 
*1_زكا المعمدان 2_زكا الحبيب 3_زكا الاسخريوطي *​ 
*وديه بقي قصة زكا الاسخريوط*


*الخادم Nemoo*​


----------



## emy (22 فبراير 2007)

_هههههههههههههههههههه_
_عسل بجد_
_بس ربنا يكون فى عون الولاد فى مدارس الاحد اللى هيسمعوا الكلام ده بجد_​


----------



## veansea (22 فبراير 2007)

ذى العثل يا نيموووووووووووووووووووووو
دمك خفيف اوى
ربنا يكون فى عون الاطفال 
بث حلوة اوووووووووووووووووى دمك ثى العثل 
خلووووووووووووووة كالص
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kamer14 (23 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه تحفه:t33:


----------



## Nemoo (23 فبراير 2007)

ايون يا فراشه دى من تاليفى اتمنى تكون عجبتك

وشكرا ياايمى بقى الله يكون فى عون العيال  ماشى ماشى حسابك فى البيت

مرسى يا فينا على تعليقك يا عثل

شكرا يا قمر 14


----------



## christ my lord (23 فبراير 2007)

لا لا الكلام دة غلط يا نيمو انت بتتريق على قصص 
الانجيل .. اية هدفك من الكلام دة ؟؟ ( الضحك )
لا يجوز ان ندخل كلام الله فى الهذار والفكاهة
هذة القصص من فم روح الهنا القدوس
ولابد ان نذكرها بكل احترام ووقار 
لانها كتبت لفائدة روحية
وليست للتريقة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 فبراير 2007)

*طيب هى عجبتنى جدآ جدآ و أنا نقلتها فى منتدى طريق الحق 

و كتبت منقووووووووووول ​*


----------



## christ my lord (23 فبراير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *طيب هى عجبتنى جدآ جدآ و أنا نقلتها فى منتدى طريق الحق ​*
> 
> 
> *و كتبت منقووووووووووول *​


 
غريبة جدااا يا فراشة انك تعملى حاجة ذى كدة
مش عارف اقولك اية
بس لابد ان يكون لدينا روح الارشاد ( الروح القدس ) فى 
تقبل ما هو يليق من عدمة​


----------



## Nemoo (23 فبراير 2007)

استاذ يوساب  انا مقلتش ان دى تريقه ولا اى حاجه دى قصه وانا قبل وا احطها هنا خليت الاباء الكهنه يقروها واب اعترافى كمان  ودى مش فيها اى تريقه ولا  اى حاجه  لان محدش يقدر يتريق على القصص الى فى الانجيل

مجرد ان خادم دماغه اتشتت من كتر المسؤليت الى عليه فا دخل كله فى بعضه 

وشكرا على نقضك 
​


----------



## Nemoo (23 فبراير 2007)

استاذ  يوساب لو سمحت  قلنا دى مش لان لو دى تريقه انا قبليك هقولا لا ومكنتش نزلتها اصلا 

ولا انت غاوى نقض وخلاص   انت شكلك محافى فى محاكم النقض على العموم  مش هقدر اقولك حاجه مش عجباك مش تدخلها  لاكن  اقولك انى واخد حل  قبل  ما اخلى ابويا وامى حتى يقروها  خلاص


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 فبراير 2007)

*طبعآ يا يوساب محدش يقدر يتريق على قصص الكتاب المقدس

لو قريتها كويس هاتعرف أن التريقة على الخادم اللى تعبان و افكارة مشتتة​*


----------



## christ my lord (23 فبراير 2007)

Nemoo قال:


> استاذ يوساب لو سمحت قلنا دى مش لان لو دى تريقه انا قبليك هقولا لا ومكنتش نزلتها اصلا
> 
> ولا انت غاوى نقض وخلاص انت شكلك محافى فى محاكم النقض على العموم مش هقدر اقولك حاجه مش عجباك مش تدخلها لاكن اقولك انى واخد حل قبل ما اخلى ابويا وامى حتى يقروها خلاص


 
انت مدخل يا نيمو قصص الانجيل فى القصة بتاعتك على اساس انها
فكاهة وضحك لانك منزلها فى المنتدى الترفيهى
وطبعا هذا لايجوز .. لانك كدة بتفقد احترام الانجيل المقدس وكلامة
.. وانا لم انقد لمجرد النقض .. لاننى لم استطيع السكوت
على اى حاجة تمس مقدساتنا سواء كانت من قريب او من بعيد
ولابد ان نعطى احترام لكل ما يخص كلام الانجيل
لانة ليس مجال اتخاذة كفكاهة او للضحك
.. اما بخصوص انك تاخذ حل لطرح مثل هذا الكلام
فانا اشك فى ذلك .. لاننى لا اعتقد
ان اى اب كاهن يقبل بذلك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 فبراير 2007)

*خلاص يا يوساب شكرآ على النصيحة

خلاص مش عايزين نتعارك​*


----------



## christ my lord (23 فبراير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *طبعآ يا يوساب محدش يقدر يتريق على قصص الكتاب المقدس​*
> 
> 
> *لو قريتها كويس هاتعرف أن التريقة على الخادم اللى تعبان و افكارة مشتتة*​


 
يا فراشة انا قرات القصة جيدا .. وحتى ولو كان الامر يخص
بان الفكاهة تنصب على الخادم فلا يجوز ايضا ان 
دخل كلام الكتاب المقدس فى مثل هذة المهاترات​


----------



## Nemoo (23 فبراير 2007)

انا اب اعترافى قرتهالو قبل  ما انشرها وبعدين قصص بتاعتى فين و ايه هى قصصى دى

وزى ما فراشه قالتلك الضحك على الخادم الى تاه من كتر الدروس والشرح


----------



## Nemoo (23 فبراير 2007)

انا اب اعترافى قرتهالو قبل  ما انشرها وبعدين قصص بتاعتى فين و ايه هى قصصى دى

وزى ما فراشه قالتلك الضحك على الخادم الى تاه من كتر الدروس والشرح


----------



## christ my lord (23 فبراير 2007)

Nemoo قال:


> انا اب اعترافى قرتهالو قبل ما انشرها وبعدين قصص بتاعتى فين و ايه هى قصصى دى
> 
> من ناحية انك قراتها لاب اعترافك وهو قبل بذلك .. انا اشك
> فى هذا الامر .. وياريت تقرا جيدا ما كتبتة .. فالذى كتبتة
> ...


 
حتى ولو كان الامر متعلق بالخادم .. لايجوز ايضاااااا
ان ندخل كلام الله فى مهاترات ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 فبراير 2007)

*خلاص يا يوساب قولنا 

خلاص يا نيموووو لو سمحت​*


----------



## mrmr120 (23 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههههههه
يانيمو انتا بوظت القصة خالص 
ربط الاحداث كلها ببعض 
بس بطريقة تحفة 
هههههههههههههههه
يخرب عقلك يانيمو​


----------



## wael (23 فبراير 2007)

سلام ونعمه 
   انا شايف ان الموضوع لذيذ هى بس المشكله فى التلميذ الغبى الى مش هيعرف القصة على مين بظبط
ملحوظه
  قراتها 3مرات ومش عارف مين      ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## meraaa (23 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههه تحفه اوى يانيمو حراااااااام عليك يااخى مخى عمل كولكيعه بس لذيذه اوى
ويايوساب مش تكبر الموضوع ...بدل هو واخد حل بكده يبقه خلاص وكمان الغرض من القصه تصوير اللى بيحصل لبعض الخدام دلوقتى اكيد مش بالطريقه دى طبعا بس بيحصل
وربنا معاكم يااااااارب​


----------



## Nemoo (23 فبراير 2007)

عادى يا ميرا  على فكره الموضع ده كان هيحصل معايا الصبح


----------

